# [SOLVED] USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP



## SportSter

I just bought a Verbatim 15-in-1 Universal Card Reader with a USB2.0 interface.

I plug it into my Windows XP MCE SP2, HP Pavillion PC and Windows recognizes it as a USB2.0-CRW device but it cannot find the drivers for it. I tested this reader on another XP box it was detected and installed with no problem.

Now, this HP box has a built-in multi-format USB1.0 card reader which I thought might be causing the problem, so I managed to unplug the cable that connects it to the motherboard. I then tried again, to no avail.

I do have several USB devices connected to this PC... and external HD, printer, scanner... in case this is relevant.

I am at a loss at this point and need some expert assistance. I have used this forum in the past for help to rid my PC of some malware and was VERY pleased with the help I received. I hope this experience is as successful!

Thanks.

John


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

plug it in and scan for new hardware


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## SportSter

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

So just to be clear, you want me to uninstall the following items under the USB Controllers node in device manager, is that correct:

+Universal Serial Bus controllers
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

If so, what will this do to the drive letter assignment to the external drive I have? Will I have to reinstall my printer and scanner software afterwards too?

When I viewed hidden devices, one device showed up under Non-Plug and play drivers (Serial) with a yellow exclamation through it. Is this significant?

Thanks.


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

this will tell you what the yellow is
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## SportSter

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

Thanks for the link, but you didn't answer my question...

In your previous instructions you say,



> "in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
> show hidden devices
> then uninstall all listed usb items"


Are you asking me to delete only the previously hidden usb devices, or are you asking me to delete all the usb entries under the +Universal Serial Bus controllers node? Please clarify this for me. Thanks.


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

every thing usb related


----------



## SportSter

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

Well, I tried what you suggested and when it came time to plug in the USB devices again, the first device I plugged in was the Verbatim card reader, but unfortunately I got the very same results.

Any other thoughts before I return this reader and look for another brand?

Thanks.


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

try d/loading the driver for it
http://www.verbatim.com.au/support/downloads.cfm


----------



## SportSter

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

There is no driver for it there. XP is supposed to have everything it needs. As I mentioned before, I tried it on another XP box and it installed perfectly with no intervention... I just plugged it in and the system detected it and installed it.

Thanks anyway. I'm returning it tomorrow.


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

let us know how you go with it
thought they may have had an updated one on there
is usb2 or hispeed usb enabled in the bios


----------



## SportSter

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

Well, I have an update...

I returned the Verbatim reader and tried two other readers (different brands) and all of them do the same thing. :upset:

Clearly the problem is with my PC and my installation of Windows XP MCE. Some where along the line the necessary USB2 files have been messed up, but how do I fix this short of reinstalling the OS? :4-dontkno


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

run
sfc /scannow


----------



## SportSter

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

SUCCESS!!! 

I came across an KB article on the HP site that explained how to check for the Windows XP usb related drivers in the c:\Windows\inf folder. There should should be a usb.inf, usbprint.inf and usbstor.inf file there. I was missing the usbstor.inf file for some reason.

So, I created recovery DVDs for my HP Pavillion MCE pc and on disc one was the i386 folder with I promptly copied to my C drive. I then opened a command prompt window and used the EXPAND command to recreate the usbstor.inf file as follows:

c:\> expand c:\i386\usbstor.in_ c:\windows\inf\usbstor.inf

I did this without the new card reader (a Dynex, purchased at the local FutureShop) connected. After issued that command I plugged in the card reader and it was instantly detected and installed correctly and automatically as it should have in the first place!

Wow... what a journey. Learned a thing or two about USB devices along the way. 

Thanks for your help with this, DAI.


John


----------



## dai

*Re: USB2.0-CRW drivers in XP*

glad you have it sorted
thanks for posting your solution


----------

